# Why are these guys always following me?



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Got a few minutes of camera time thins morning and as usual about all thats around is buzzards..


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

*Oxymoron....*

"Beautiful" and "buzzard"...in the same thought. Who would have thought it?????


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I like it. Love the way you caught the wings in the begining lift of flight.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Nice capture. I wonder if he's fixin' to go check out Dead Man's Curve? 
Mike


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I cought this one coming and going. One of his "homies" too. I'm starting to get a complex...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I think they're looking for fishphoto lugging around that cannon (not Canon Brett).


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Brent said:


> "Beautiful" and "buzzard"...in the same thought. Who would have thought it?????


i was just thinking the exact same though. amazing images!

i am wondering if the first would be any better without the grasses, but my main thought is that it brings reality (and don't forget 'quirky') into the photo.

awesome. thanks for sharing these Arlon.

rosesm


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

The Clean Up Crew


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Well maybe they aren't the prettiest birds. Maybe the most useful bird, but definately not the prettiest. Where would we be without the garbage collectors?

D200, 80-400mm VR, 1/1000s @ F8, ISO 400, zoom at 360mm (shot out the car window with no weeds in the way..)


----------

